# Clown tang



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

So this is an interesting scenario.

Just finished cycling a 45g fowlr setup. Have no fish yet as I am waiting a bit to decide what to get. This past Saturday my wife, so excited that we may be able to get fish now went to the LFS and wanted to surprise me with my first fish. I though it was a great gesture by her and the fish was gorgeous.

Then I started to research This cute little guy that the LFS recommended to her. Well despite the fact that it is gonna outgrow my tank several times over, it is super aggressive. Will a LFS take fish back? Or am I better off just trying to sell myself?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

In my case they always take it back, but give refund which is almost nothing

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, that fish needs a much bigger tank.. Its not easy catching fish either... so expect to tear apart your rock in order to get to it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Probably dooming him to perish by moving him back and forth and back and forth.

If I were you, I'd hang on to him for the time being, get him healthy and eating then try and sell him on the forums here to someone with a larger tank. At least then you aren't exposing him to more stress, which may kill him. What's $40 odd bucks when you can save the poor guy? =D

You could also contact the store (not sure which store you dealt with) and let them know you intend to return him eventually. They may be ok with that.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Chris,

I already contacted the store and that's what we agreed to. Said they would take him back but only if healthy. He is a gorgeous fish so I told them I would keep him for a bit and get him strong before I bring back. It's only a partial refund but atleast he won't be suffering for it.

Thanks for the input, shows how important research is in this hobby!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good to hear - even better to see you are putting his well-being first!


----------

